# Bazooka Amplified Tube TA850



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

It's mine. A nice little Bazooka amplified (50 watts) sub tube...

Bazooka Amplified Tube Subwoofer TA850 Made In USA jl - eBay (item 170560386943 end time Nov-07-10 17:00:40 PST)

...it's in excellent shape, easy on electrical and comes with original box, mounting kit and a brand new wiring harness. Sounds good corner-loaded. Would be good for a work truck, g/f's car or just about anything. Made In The USA too!


----------

